# Hello from Greenville SC



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 18, 2011)

I am near the Cherrydale area, holler if you need any help.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome SCB!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello scbeek, I have a nephew in Anderson that just started keeping bees this year, isnt that close to you?


----------



## SCBeek (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes sir, it isn't but a 20m drive from where I live. He is also close to Clemson University, where they teach how to become a Certified Master Beekeeper. They are also doing a lot of honeybee research at Clemson. He has great resources in his backyard.


----------



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome !

I'm in Reidville. Glad to have you join the fun.


----------



## Adam Westbury (Apr 24, 2012)

SCBeek said:


> Yes sir, it isn't but a 20m drive from where I live. He is also close to Clemson University, where they teach how to become a Certified Master Beekeeper. They are also doing a lot of honeybee research at Clemson. He has great resources in his backyard.


Hey it's his nephew. Here in Anderson, I didn't know Clemson had a class. There is some beginner's bee keepers doing a class in Anderson but it's just informative not for any certification or anything. I will look it up in Clemson and see what the deal is! So far my hives are going pretty good.


----------



## SCBeek (Mar 20, 2012)

So here is the link for some information about the classes being given at Clemson. It also has a really nice "fact-sheet" page. I can't find anything else, but it doesn't seem that the classes are being given this summer. Hope this helps Adam and anyone else in the area. 

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/beekeepers/


----------



## cjisler (Feb 5, 2012)

Howdy, scbeek. I'm just a little ways from you in Lyman. Just retired from teaching HS chemistry for 31 years at Byrnes and installed my first two hives on Apr 6. Always wanted bees since watching Papa work them on his dairy down near the Ware Place. I took the sc certification class in Spartanburg this year. Amazing!
Go, Rebels
Carol


----------

